# Sharpen carbide router bits or shaper cutters with a drill press and versa-grinder



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

*SHARPEN CARBIDE ROUTER BITS OR SHAPER CUTTERS WITH A DRILL PRESS AND VERSA-GRINDER*

I have seen a sharpener at HF that many people have told me works with a little modification and actually works well. This is similar, but for router bits and uses a drill press to power it.

Router Bit Sharpener

Any comments. 

Does it work? Does it need mods to work?

Has anyone purchased one?

If it did work would it be worth purchasing?

Harbor Freight Blade Sharpener I referred to:

HF Blade Sharpener


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

I think I'll stick with letting the pro's sharpen mine. I don't have either tool. Something about them both, not sure, can't put my finger on it. My little voice says, stay clear. 

Just my thoughts my friend.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

I believe that any bit with a bearing has to be matched to the bearing. If sharpened, the bearing size would need to change. May not be significant on some bits, but others like flush cut, style & rail sets will.
How many bits could you get sharpened for the money?
Would the home sharpening be as good as the "pros" can do?
Would the new edge last as long as factory?
My voice agrees with Nick
If you try it. let us know what you think.
I haven't worn any of mine out yet.


----------

